# Neon Unterbodenbeleuchtung



## Nino (17. April 2004)

Hi,
Ihr kennt bestimmt diese Unterbodenbeleuchtungen für Autos und Motorräder.
Speziell zu sehen im Film "Fast & the Furios" und "2 Fast 2 Furios".

Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich deise Beleuchtungen nachstellen kann, so dass diese realistisch ausschauen.
Also es sollte keiner bezweifeln, dass es unecht ist.

Könnt Ihr mir da irgendwie weiterhelfen?

Mfg


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. April 2004)

Ebene mit deiner Farbe erstellen, entsprechend zurechtschneiden, sodass es nur unter dem Auto zu sehen ist . Diese Ebene dann auf "Ineinanderkopieren" stellen. Und das Ganze kannst du dann noch mit "Schein nach außen" und "Gaußscher Weichzeichner" etc. pp. bearbeiten.

Fotorealistische Sachen zu erzeugen, ist aber generell nicht wirklich einfach, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. April 2004)

Such mal nach Neon, bzw. Neon-Lights Tutorials.

Dort solltest du fündig werden!

Kurzbeschreibung:

Airbrush 75% Leuchtfarbe und einen Pfad füllen ( Lampen )
Airbrush 50% weiß, "Pinsel" 50% kleiner und einen Pfad füllen ( Lampen )
Modus inneineranderkopieren und Decklkraft mininmieren


----------



## chrisbergr (18. April 2004)

Ich habe das, aus Neugier wie das aussehen könnte mal getestet und einen Porsche freigestellt und in einen x belibigen Hintergrund eingefügt.


----------



## chrisbergr (18. April 2004)

Dann bin ich hingegangen und habe darunter die Neonröhren mit leuchtender grünen Farbe gezeichnet, etwa so, wie sie sein könnten und mit schein nach ausen und glänzen bei den ebenenoptionen versehen. Dazu noch ein Schatten und andere Spielereien, dabei kam dann das raus.
Ist nicht perfehkt, da die Beleuchtung vom gesammten Auto nicht zum Hintergrund passt, aber dazu war ich jetzt zu faul.

Gruss


----------



## da_Dj (18. April 2004)

Das Leuchten wäre auch meiner Meinung nach mittiger zu finden (zumindest nicht ganz vorne&hinten) ich meine das starke Leuchten.


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. April 2004)

Außerdem kann man die Neonleuchten ( hängt natürlich vom Auto ab ) meißt nicht sehen, da sie höher hängen. Klar, bei einem tiefgelegtem Wagen schleifen die Röhren sonst auf dem Boden


----------



## chrisbergr (18. April 2004)

Das ist allerdings was dran, aber ist ja kein problem die Ebene 3 Punkt nach oben zu schieben  
Ich hab das auch nur zur groben demonstration gemacht, bzw. weil ich selbst sehen wolte, wie das rüber kommt.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (19. April 2004)

@acid.rain
Gefällt mir, wie du das gemacht hast . Evtl. erstellst du ein richtiges Tutorial das dann hier zum Download angeboten wird ?! 

Würde mich freuen, wenn es ausführlich wäre!


----------



## zirag (19. April 2004)

Ich hab mal nen paar  Ultrahelle  Neonröhren untergesetzt


----------



## Nino (19. April 2004)

Ist zwar nicht ganz realistisch aber der Effekt schaut schonmal gut aus 
Mich würde noch interessieren, wie Led`s ausschauen.
Zum Beispiel wenn ein paar Led`s unterm Auto angebracht werden, die auf die Reifen drauf abstrahlen oder direkt auf den Felgen sind.
Wie könnte man die Lichteffekte/Spiegelungen machen?


----------



## d-minded (19. April 2004)

Bei den Neoröhren würde ich nicht versuchen die Lichter direkt darzustellen, sondern die Spiegelung auf dem Boden (Abgerundetes Rechteck mit Schein nach aussen, Deckkraft verringern). So wird es in NFSU gemacht und dort sieht es ziemlich gut aus.
Guckstu hier: 






Für Spiegelungen musst du die Lichter einfach kopieren/spiegeln, die Ebene verschieben und die Deckkraft verringern. Das ist wohl die einfachste Methode, sieht vielleicht nicht perfekt aus. Ich würde rumprobieren... Wenn du Inspiration suchst: images.google.com nach "need for speed underground" suchen...


----------



## Nino (20. April 2004)

Danke an euch alle.
Ich werde das beste draus machen


----------

